# Truing stand



## goo_mason (24 Jan 2010)

Anyone got a truing stand they want to sell? Don't need anything fancy.

Cheers


----------



## Steve Austin (24 Jan 2010)

nothing to sell, but worth checking EBC, they seem to sell them cheap


----------



## goo_mason (24 Jan 2010)

Steve Austin said:


> nothing to sell, but worth checking EBC, they seem to sell them cheap



I was on the wheel-building course there today, and enquired in the shop afterwards to check their prices. They have none in-store, and their site only has the £99 Minoura. I liked the minimal old Minoura ones used on the course, which were about £30-£40 but no longer made.


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Jan 2010)

Grant, they're really pretty easy to make, & will work out cheaper that way (and better, if you believe Roger Musson - his argument is that the wooden stand damps vibration better).

That said, they come up from time to time on eBay, and it can be worth a regular search on Pro-Bike kit (they don't have them often, but they're normally £10 under rrp at least when they do).


----------



## Davidc (25 Jan 2010)

I used to use an old front fork and a block of wood with a hole cut into it to accept the fork top end.

Had one fork for front wheels and another expanded for rear wheels.

They got ditched during a messy house move but if I want to start building wheels again I'll do the same. Only issue now is that it's more difficult to scrounge such things from present day 'Recycling Centres' than it used to be from the council tip!


----------



## Shady (6 Feb 2010)

If you are a dab hand with mdf then you could buy the Roger Musson pdf for about 9 quid and it includes full plans for a home made truing stand from mdf / dishing guage and other tips - its a good book and when I have time I will be looking to use the book to knock up some new mtb wheels from components.


----------

